# Saving brisket and ribs



## amora (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi my name is Nikki. I'm new on here and had a question this question might have already been answered on here. But to start out me and my dad have built a 500 gallon smoker w/ 4 slide out racks and about a 6ft warmer on the back. we never intended to have something this big til he volunteered us to cook at my cousins wedding we ending up cooking about 28 briskets and 14 slabs of ribs and had nothing left. we then cooked for a family friends wedding cooking about the same and had nothing left, well we had 3 briskets left over and people at the wedding asked to take them home. now we have people asking us to actually make it a business the question i have is how do i preserve the meat in the case we cook more than what we sell. And the meat we are getting is not what you get at walmart or the grocery store we are supplied by food group company so we know our meat is good we also have seperate cutting boards and supplies for each the ribs and brisket so no cross contamination. so how do i save the meat?

any advise is appreciated








Thanks

Nikki


----------



## rp ribking (Aug 6, 2010)

Nikki,

1st off, send me the left overs.

2nd off get a food saver and vaccume pack the meat and for a small donation to you and your dad give the meat away, so you do not have to pay taxes.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 6, 2010)

First off Welcome Nikki to SMF. you'll like it here for there are alot of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking. Now there are alot of proven recipes for some amazing things here too. So the next big thing for you to do is go out and get you something to smoke and if you happen to have any questions just post it here and we will be happy to answer them for you.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## eman (Aug 7, 2010)

Welcome to SMF.

 I allways smoke big so i allways have leftovers.

Vacum sealing is the way to go. If you do meal size portions you can reheat in the vacum seal bags in simmering water.


----------



## amora (Aug 7, 2010)

Iv got some amazing recipes myself the flavor everything we can do has pretty much just fell into our laps and we just wanna share it. I know that if the meat gets to a certain temp its no good but for the meat that has stayed either at the right temp or been put in the refrigerator should I just make for instance the brisket into chopped for sandwiches ???


----------

